# MAN LAW (or what gets us in trouble)



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

*These are our rules!*
*Please note these are all #1 on purpose.*​ 
*1.** Men are NOT mind readers.*​*1.** Learn to work the toilet seat. You're a big girl. If it's up, put it down. We need it up, you need it down. You don't hear us complaining about you leaving it down.*
*1.** Sunday sports It's like the full moon, or the changing of the tides. Let it be.*
*1.** Crying is blackmail.*
*1.** Ask for what you want. Let us be clear on this one: Subtle hints do not work! Strong hints do not work! Obvious hints do not work! Just say it!*
*1.** Yes and No are perfectly acceptable answers to almost every question.*
*1.** Come to us with a problem only** if you want help solving it. That's what we do.*
*Sympathy is what your girlfriends are for.*​*1.** Anything we said 6 months ago is inadmissible in an argument. *
*In fact, all comments become Null and void after 7 Days. *​*1.** If you think you're fat, you probably are. Don't ask us.*
*1.** If something we said can be interpreted two ways and one of the ways makes you sad or angry, we meant the other one.*
*1.** You can either ask us to do something or tell us how you want it done. Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it yourself.*
*1.** Whenever possible, Please say whatever you have to say during commercials.. **1. Christopher Columbus did NOT**need directions and neither do we.*
*1.** ALL men see in only 16 colors, like Windows default settings.*
*Peach, for example, is a fruit, not a*
​*color. Pumpkin is also a fruit. We have no** idea what mauve is.*​*1. If it itches, it will**be scratched. We do that.*
*1.** If we ask what is wrong and you say 'nothing', We will act like nothing's wrong. We know you are lying, but it is just not worth the hassle. *
*1.** If you ask a question you don't want an answer to, Expect an answer you don't want to hear.*
*1. When we have to go somewhere, absolutely anything you wear is fine... Really .*
*1.** Don't ask us what we're thinking about unless you are prepared to discuss such topics as R/C racing or chassis setup.*
*1.** You have enough clothes.*
*1.** You have too many shoes.*
*1.** I am in shape. **Round** IS a shape!*
*1.** Thank you for reading this.*


*Yes, I know, I have to sleep on the couch tonight. **But did you know men really don't mind that? It's like camping.* ​


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I LOVE IT :thumbsup: My wife will be getting that in her E-mail this morning.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: x 1,000,000


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, so true


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*word!*

Printed this out and gave it to my bride of 32 yrs.....she accused me of making it up as several of the RULES I've used word for word over the years. :dude:


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

My wife of 35 years has heard everyone of these at lease once if not a 1,000 times...and still does not get it. but I love her any way... LOL.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

Dang - I've only been married 27 years. Am I the young 'un in this crowd?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I hope not, but maybe


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

My new favorite thread


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

1. If we go to a movie there must at least be scenes w/ gunfire or there should be alot of senseless nudity...


----------

